# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Affetto, pneumatically-actuated humanoid robot as a 20-month-old child, Asada Laboratory, Osaka University, Japan

## Airicist

Asada Laboratory 

youtube.com/lesquaofrac

youtube.com/projectaffetto

----------


## Airicist

Facial motion test of AFFETTO 

Uploaded on Feb 6, 2011




> Facial motion test of Affetto, which is an child robot that is currently under development in emergent robotics laboratory at Osaka university for simulating infant cognitive development. Its face is created realistically so as to be treated as a human being by human caregivers, not as a robot.

----------


## Airicist

Prototype Upper Body for a Child Robot "Affetto" 

 Published on Jul 24, 2012




> Affetto moves flexibly thanks to 22 pneumatic actuators in its body (3 for neck, 7 for each arm, 1 for chest, and 4 for waist). Visit https://youtu.be/nHWimp9uvfo to see how its realistic face moves.

----------


## Airicist

Affetto - upper body mechanism test 

Published on Jun 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Affetto joint flexibility 

Published on Mar 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Child Android robot "Affetto" - joint mechanism ver.1

Published on Aug 6, 2016




> This upper body mechanism was developed in 2011 at emergent robotics laboratory in Osaka University

----------


## Airicist

Various expressions of a child android Affetto

Published on Nov 15, 2018




> Examples of several facial expressions such as smiling, surprising, curious, funny faces, are generated randomly.

----------


## Airicist

Child Android Affetto (2011 model) Upper body assembly

May 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Child-type android "Affetto" Ver.3 autonomous facial expression of calm, happy and curious

Mar 22, 2022




> This is the demonstration of autonomous facial expressions produced by the third version of Affetto. Affetto is the child-type android robot, which has been developed in the research team led by Hisashi Ishihara since 2010 at Osaka University.

----------

